# HELP!!



## velvetpicklejar (Mar 10, 2002)

I need some help with this. I'm having a pretty bad day so far today. I have been panic ridden all day and i don't know what to do. I am usually ok with my anxiety and it used to only be ibs related anxiety and panic having to do with a particular situation i am in, and i was doing fine until last night i started thinking about my situation getting worse and not being able to do things. I started picturing myself going crazy on a plane and ever since i have this panic that i can't seem to get over.It starts with thoughts relating to ibs and then they seem to get more and more irrational and harder to get over, strangely. By definition you'd think it was much easier to get over irrational thoughts than rational ones. I have had attacks like this before, and I just have this feeling like i'm going crazy and that i will never be normal again. I have also seen the attacks increase since my mother died last september and that itself has been sressful but added to my other woes the irrational thoughts seem to find a very comfortable home within my frazzled head. I know her death is contributing to these feelings, but i don't know how exactly or how to stop them. I just know that i feel lost and unsure of everything.I am now on day five of the program and although in the previous days i have been relatively cxalm and relaxed and had seen the calming effects of these cds today is very much an exception. While doing it today at points i did feel better but now i'm still just as anxious and panicy. Will tthese tapes help with eliminating these feelings? Like i said they begin with thoughts of my own ibs, which has gotten worse but is manageable at the time, but then i think of other peoples horrer stories and begin to picture myself in them and that's where the roller coaster begins. I'm sorry this is alot to read but i felt like i needed to get it off my chest. It's such a scary place to be and i am unfamiliar with the territory. If anyone could help i would greatly, GREATLY appreciate it.Thanks--Scott


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

I have a question. Is someone deleting my posts here? And if so, why?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Oh Scott, Don't worry. The day you described so well, is one we have all had before. You are in great company







And YES, by all means the tapes will help with this. You can listen to the scheduled side for today again if you wish, just make sure you have 6 hours in between listenings. But don't worry, really, the tapes have helped many of us with these types of feelings, so hang in there. You are early in the program yet so, try to relax as best you can and take it a day at a time. (((Scott)))BQ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

(Artspirit, I don't think they have removed your posts, they are under the topic threads that you posted under. Like look in the "How's everyone doing?" thread to see that post etc. Here is the link for that one, it is right underneath this one on the page though, but I'll give ya the link. If you want to ask you own question just click on the "Post New Topic" oval. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...11;t=000837;p=2 If you have any questions please feel free to post them.







BQ)


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I posted a long thread here early and the puter ate it.I don't think so artspirit, I am one of the only ones who can do that on this forum, besides Jeff and I have not deleting anything.What was the thread?Velvet, hang in there still way early for you. They will address and help you with this.Sorry your having a bad day. Also sorry about your mom, you might want to look into some counseling for that and maybe that would help you.When you have racing thoughts try to slow them down. On the anxiety thing and racing thoughts.If you have a watch or a ring or anything really, focus on that and just that. What it is made out of, how it works, where it came from, how you got it, etc.. but just stay focused and busy on what your looking at and examine it and run with your thoughts on it and when another thought pops in go right to the first thought on the item your looking at again. This will help slow your thoughts and brain down and keep you from thinking negative.It also gets easier with practice.I would also read the our thoughts and IBS thread.Hope that helps some, give it a try and tell me what happens.


----------



## velvetpicklejar (Mar 10, 2002)

Thank you both for your posts. I'm feeling better now, i have had panic attacks before but none this intense and irrational. I just get to reading some of these horror stories here and my mind has a field day with them and then it just gets worse. But key is i'm feeling better now so i will focus on this. I will try your advice eric the next time this happens, hopefully not very soon. A couple of questions though for you eric, i took some herbs to help me calm down a bit (kava kava) I don't take it on a regular basis but would it be ok too with the cds? Also I had been thinking about seeing a therapist for a little while here and i was curious if it would interrupt the hypnotherapy process to go to therapy concurrently and if i do and they wan't me to take medications would those effect the hypno?Thanks again for the help, it's nice to know that it's not just me, even though it may feel that way at the time.Scott


----------

